# Contouring recommendation for MAC nc50



## Charchar_46 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi
I'm a make up newbie. Can anyone recommend a contour shade for me. I wear a MAC NC50 foundation

TIA


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 3, 2016)

Have a look at the Makeup Geek ones, if you want a powder option. There are a couple to choose from that were made for darker skins.

http://www.makeupgeek.com/store/fac...s/makeup-geek-contour-powder-pan-scandal.html
http://www.makeupgeek.com/store/fac...eup-geek-contour-powder-pan-deal-breaker.html

ABH has some very dark options for dark skins, too.

http://www.anastasiabeverlyhills.com/makeup/face/contour-refill-palette-colors.html


----------



## Charchar_46 (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks for the reply do you recommend the powder or cream foundations for contouring?

I love ABH but it can be hard funding it in England


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 4, 2016)

Their website ships abroad.

You can contour with a darker cream (or powder) foundation, too!


----------

